# Cheapo Buran?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's a really cheap one. The case feels like two pieces of tin pushed together and thw crown is really rough, but despite that give it a wind and off she goes. btw 35mm ex crown. Cheap small strap with uri gagarin picture on it (you've all seen them). I just seem to be drawn to cheap russian watches! Got my eye on two more on the bay!

Did this Russian space shuttle ever get built?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Badly needs a new strap PG............









G.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Indeed, several were built. One was launched unmanned and made several orbits before de-orbiting and making an impressive remote control landing in high winds. Alas this was Burans only flight. It was a very costly project and the USSR ran out of money. It was slightly bigger than the American shuttle and had some impressive aspects. One was sold to Australia for a space museum, and another was damaged when its storage hangar collapsed.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

After flight.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Another Russian beast. And Paris-Dakar winner.

14 L diesel

9 Tonnes

80mph


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

WAKE UP DAVID


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You really bought that Paul?

Why mate?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Interesting watch. It does deserve a better strap









I guess I know why you bought it, you Russian watch lover (and me)









Sargon,

It is a shame that Buran was consigned to history through a lack of money, that's the price of westernisation, I supose


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sargon, thanks for that I had no idea it was ever built net alone flew!

MrCrowley, that is a very good question Paul to which I have no rational explination save that I'm really sad and seem to be drawn to cheap Soviet watches.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It is a Slava made by the second Moscow watch factory founded in the 1950's. Slava is the brand which means "Glory" in Russian and they are famed for their automatic 27 jewel caliber 2427 ,and manual winding 26 jewel caliber2414,movements. It must be post 1985 because their dials were more conservative before then. Nice one!!! You can't be interested in Russian watches and have good taste can you!!??!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for that Raketakat, taste? Whats that all about then?









Have just won another vostok with a picture dial off the bay but I'm planning on giving that one a makeover!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Raketat, informative first post!

Si


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes PG - I can't afford to have good taste.

It's a damn good job I find cheap mechanical watches fascinating.

I have a retirement home for knackered cheap watches. Some of them are just like me - beyond help!!!


----------

